# Inkbird BBQ Temp Controler



## meskc (Sep 12, 2020)

Inkbird you have been holding out on us.  Just found this I did not know you made one of these.  Unless I just misted it. Would like to here more about it..


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 12, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
   Looks like a neat unit.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 12, 2020)

Dang I need this! Would work great on my UDS! 

 Inkbirdbbq
. Tell us more about this!


----------



## robrpb (Sep 13, 2020)

I too, am interested in this.


----------



## Ilanmudasmoka (Sep 30, 2020)

Searched amazon and can't find it, hopefully inkbirdbbq can provide more info


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 30, 2020)

I can't get the link to work but try this click on the link below then go down toward the bottom  and find where it says "click here for more information  https://www.amazon.com/inkbird&tag=smokingmeatforums-20" once you click on that you should see different products click on what you want to see.
I can't get the "&tag=smokingmeatforums-20" to not show up that's why you have to click on that link in her thread


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------

